# Password Manager for Active Directory?



## jacobreynolds29 (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi everyone: 

I am doing some consulting work for a new client - they are looking for a solution to manage passwords for their Active Directory environment - I have looked at some of the solutions out there using google, but most of them seem either overkill or overpriced for this client and I have not had any experience with any of them, so thought I would ask here, 

Basically they want to eliminate helpdesk calls for password resets and unlocking accounts. 

Anyone have any suggestions? 

They have all Windows XP workstations and Windows 2003 Active Directory native.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

I guess I don't know exactly what featured you are looking for. The majority of helpdesk calls are password resets. That is just the nature of the game.


----------



## georgegraham32 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Password Manager for Active Directory*

Hello: 

I ran across this solution: 

http://www.turbo-it.com

They make a simple tool to let users do their own Active Directory password management. 

I talked to their dev guys because I wanted to see if it would work for some of my clients. They are calling it a Password Manager for Microsoft Active Directory. 

They are going into beta soon (well at least they say they are going to).

If I were you, I would get the beta copy and try it out.

The guy also told me the price is going to be very cheap so smaller businesses can run it also.

Hope this helps, 

I'm out. -George


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

IIRC, you can allow certain users (call them Workgroup Managers) to perform admin tasks on a container through AD.


----------



## Alexxx_Devil (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi! I had almost the same problem in my organization and we tried NetWrix 
Password Manager program. You might want to try it out, it has some really 
good features, such as examination why account was locked and enforced 
enrollments to make sure that everybody in our organization will provide 
their information. We bought this product at netwrix.com


----------



## Nuwan (Apr 1, 2008)

Hmmm I think the best way is categories employees in the AD and assign 1 person from those categories as a privilege user that can change password within that group (Ex: Head of that department). This can be done via AD delegate control. 

If you give every user to change password as well as software to do it. It can be an issue? On the other hand it depends on your company IT policy.


----------



## georgegraham32 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi: 

Update to my post from a while back - if someone is looking for a tool that does self service password resets or lets users manage their own passwords, look here: 

http://www.turbo-it.com

Last time I posted, they were in beta, but now they have released their product - it is easy to download and try out - I downloaded it and installed it - it seems to work fine, does what it says, and price looks very cheap, 

Out again,


----------



## jacobreynolds29 (Jul 4, 2006)

Has taken a long time to write back, but thank you for all of your responses!

I will check out the tool from turbo-it.com and will let you guys know the results!


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

I nominate this thread for the "oldest thread that's still active" prize.
Three and a half years and still going strong


----------



## jacobreynolds29 (Jul 4, 2006)

OK - but to make the thread even OLDER - here goes nothing: 

I tried that solution (finally) from this company

http://www.turbo-it.com/smop

Works like a charm, 

It requires some sort of SQL Server - and requires you to do the SQL setup yourself - but other than that, we are thinking about getting it,


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

In looking at the program I have to wonder HOW a user would be able to reset their password if they can't log on to their computer. Is it assumed they would go to their neighbor's computer and use it to log in to the web based admin tool?


----------



## jacobreynolds29 (Jul 4, 2006)

Sorry - I have not been checking the forums - not sure this might be too late now - but yes, you would use a colleague's system or have a public kiosk. I think they are working on a login module also for future.

Have fun!


----------

